# My Sammy



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Today was difficult in that Sammy went to the Rainbow Bridge. She was 15 1/2 years old and is currently much missed. Sammy was a lady and had one of the best temperaments that I have seen. I thank Diane from the bottom of my heart for giving us the opportunity to have Sammy.

It is lonely tonight asSammy was definitely my comfort dog. But she plays at the Rainbow Bridge with our Blackie & Dutchess. I so miss them.


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

I wish you much peace and many, many fond memories of Sammy. I'm sorry you're sad, but you sound extremely healthy and solid in the way you are handle it. Time will heal and you'll smile fondly soon.


----------



## cdonahue89 (Nov 9, 2007)

i'm so sorry, you seem so strong. =(


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I'm sure you miss her a lot. Sammy sounds like she was a wonderful friend and companion. May she run free at the Bridge!!!


----------



## halley05 (Apr 17, 2007)

Possibly we get strong with our dogs but thank you. If was rough as to add insult to injury today was my birthday & my husband didn't want to call me to tell me how bad Sammy was doing.

On the plus side, the vet was absolutely wonderful. I called ahead & told them we were coming. They had two people waiting and everyone was very helpful and more than kind.

They truly cared about Sammy and made it as good as it could be. I miss her so much tonight. I spoke to my friend & her breeder and thanked Diane so much for entrusting Sammy to us. I just wish I could have changed the situation but considering what we had to work with, we did the best we could.

Thank you all as without the "doggy people" tonight would be very very tough.

Pat


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry to hear that Pat


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your Sammy. I thought I mis-read 15 1/2 years. That's incredible. Those years must be full of so many wonderful memories. As you were fortunate to have Sammy, he was fortunate to have your family as well. 

Rest in Peace Sammy.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm so sorry Pat. (((hugs))) 

RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

I sorry for the loss of Sammy, God bless.















Sammy


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a wonderful life you guys must have had together. Memories last forever.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

so sorry







Run free, sweet Sammy


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope I am not speaking out of line and maybe I have missed some posts but I do not see anything strong or solid in the way you have expressed your feelings regarding the loss of Sammy. She was obviously a much loved member of your family and you were very fortunate that she had such a long life and no doubt you played a significant role in that acheivement. I was very moved by both of your posts because of the love expressed and the loss you feel.

RIP Sammy - your legacy will continue.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Pat,

I am sorry to hear about the passing of your Sammy. My thoughts are with you. 

Rest Peacefully dear Sammy


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest sympathies go out to you and your family on the loss of Sammy, may she run free at the bridge.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of Sammy - gone from this world, but forever in your heart.


----------

